# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  4 week ostarine cycle log

## brobraham lincoln

Hey guys another ostarine log, im using product from Uniqu***als. Seem some people were wondering about the quality of this product so figured I would post a log. Im 6'2'' 230lbs 21YOA

Running at 12.5mg per day for 3 weeks at the end of the third week Im going to see where Im at and will either increase the dosage or keep it the same. I want to leave room for improvement with future cycles.

Im also running letro at .25mg EOD. PCT is nolva at 20mg per day for 2 weeks. Any suggestions on this????

Just took my first dose....tastes like shit..... Letro tastes like ****ing candy in comparison haha

Diet is best Ive ever eaten 300/300/70 for 3000 calories.

----------


## EarlyMuscles

No need for letro when only running Ostarine

----------


## brobraham lincoln

Is it gonna hurt? I have a little preexisting gyno anyway and wanted to see if the letro would help it.

----------


## bobtail

Good job, Lincoln! I ran an almost identical cycle before the holidays (posted under "4 week Ostarine bulking cycle"). Same supplier, too! Bravo for starting at a low dose! Room for improvement. I like the way you think!
Like you, I was having some nip issues going into the cycle and ran the same dosage with some nolva for a couple of weeks. It certainly isn't going to hurt one bit.
I had great success, by the way. A solid 10 pounds in 4 weeks that is still here even after a 2 week layoff. I found my sweet spot was about 15mg but you will find your own. You are right, too. It tastes like absolute hell! Old burnt up tires, maybe?
That supplier is good. I'm super happy and ordered 2 more bottles. They seem to be out of stock a lot which is a good sign.
Anyway, just wanted to say good luck on your cycle. I think you are going to be very pleased. Keep us posted, OK?

----------


## brobraham lincoln

Thanks bobtail! Im really excited about this cycle, Ive been on a plateau for several months now and Im really hoping this will help me. 

Day 2
Yesterday felt really good, lifts were strong nothing crazy but had a good workout. Cant expect to much after the first day I guess. Did however have this feeling all day just like a really upbeat, sense of wellness. Made me feel good. Slight nausea for about 10 to 15 min after taking. 

weighed in at 229 first thing in the morning
Second dose went down alot smoother than the first dose, chased it with gatorade helped alot more than water. 

I just want to go lift so bad!!!!! but today is a rest day with some low to moderate intensity cardio and I have to listen to my body, Im a bit tired.

----------


## brobraham lincoln

Hey guys just finished up week 1, Still weighing about 230. Slight increase in strength, no negative sides yet. Biggest thing I have noticed is the increase in vascularity that is pretty impressive, but thats it for me. Decided to bump up the dose to 15 mg for week 2. Will keep you all posted.

----------


## brobraham lincoln

Heyo rounding out week two, up 2 lbs starting to notice some changes in my physique for sure. Looking much leaner and harder. Diet has been spot on. No negative sides so far. Upping to 20mg a day for the third week. Have also noticed some slight strength increases.

----------


## Twin

I have been researching ostarine myself for future use. But came across people about a few getting gyno or getting supressed. Just a quick search and here. 





> Ran Ostarine at 12.5mg ED for 4 weeks. Got blood work done before, immediately after, and 4-5 weeks after PCT. 
> 
> I started at 5'10 175 ~10% body fat (used calibers). I administered it orally with an oral syringe at the same exact time every morning. It tasted like pure shit especially coming from someone like me that's never drank alcohol but I just gulped it down and chased it with some water.
> 
> Anyways, a few days in I noticed my nipples were puffy. They wouldn't get hard despite how cold it was and it led me to research a little further to discover Ostarine can cause a slight increase in Estrogen. I immediately ordered some Arimidex from AR-R .com (not the best choice, I know, but I didn't know much better at the time. It was my first time messing around with PEDs.) and administered it with an oral syringe at 0.25mg EOD at night at to avoid any potential side effects. Within a few days my nipples were back to normal, in fact they stayed hard all day without me doing anything to make them that way.
> 
> The effects became noticeable around the start of my second week. I started feeling great. I felt much more energized than any prior point in my life and felt like I could jump up and randomly run a marathon just like that. I decided I wanted to test out my capabilities while on this drug and ran 5 miles in around 40 minutes which is fantastic seeing as I haven't done much of any cardio in the past 6 months due to bulking. 
> 
> My muscles started appearing more fuller and vascular after workouts with a pump and during the day without a pump around week 2 and people were noticing it. Sort of like having the nice veins in your shoulders and arms itsept I didn't have a pump.
> ...






> . I gained about 4 pounds lean body mass but after I ran out I also had a couple sides, puffier nipples, softer erections. Not sure if it was a direct cause of the Ostarine or maybe some of the other natural test boosters included in the formula?





> i fully believe Ostarine can aggravate existing gyno...seen it with my own eyes.
> 
> edit: I wasnt using DAA at the same time as the Ostarine


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...e#.UQ4Kyr-9Kc0




> I have touched on this several times now... ostarine can cause gyno especially if someone is prone to or has it already... its not very common but it has effected some... Most instances are when people are exceeding 25mg a day and that is just irresponsible usage... however, it is possible that it can still cause some issue when dosed properly... as you are concerned, i am not sure you want to go straight to letro... I would start with aromasin and use letro as a last resort... you should be running HCGenerate alongside osta but you definitely want to be using it if your going to be using letro... use aromasin first and see how that does for you before using letro...

----------


## brobraham lincoln

Hey man thanks for sharing that info. Tomorrow will be my last day of the 4 week cycle. Overall I had good strength gains great vascularity, and lowered body fat. I would use unique products for my next go round. 25 mg a day for me yielded the best results. Didn't see much at 10mg or 15 mg. next cycle will be longer I feel right now I'm just starting to reep the benefits of the product and would run for at least another 2 weeks but I decided on 4. I did notice an increase in the rate at which my hair is thining. Not sure if that's the osta or letro but it sucks. I plan on taking at least 3 or 4 weeks off before my next cycle that will also include some other compounds. If anyone has any questions feel free to ask.

----------


## dylan111557

Did you get any supression. Also, how much lbs of lean muscle do you think you gained, if any.

----------


## Twin

How much pounds did u lose and some before and after strength results plz?

----------


## brobraham lincoln

Im just starting PCT so not sure of any suppression, i will report back on that in a few weeks. Started cycle at 230 ended at 236lbs, but deffinetly a noticiable difference in my physique. Much leaner, now have noticiable abdominals. Good vascularity in shoulders and arms. Its hard to really put a # on lean mass gains in lbs because of the overall change. Deffinetly an improvment though. 

I just now have come across noticiable gains in strength at the last week at 25mg per day. So im kind of disappointed I did not choose a longer cycle. Bench press added approx 15lbs, squat about 25lbs. As for the rest of the body everything has gotten stronger and tighter, overall adding about 10lbs to each lift. 

If your planing on a cycle I would start with a low dosage and work your way up, just because 25mg yielded the best results for me might not be same for you, IDK? lol try it out. Next time I will also try arimi insteasd of letro and see how that works.

----------


## dylan111557

> Im just starting PCT so not sure of any suppression, i will report back on that in a few weeks. Started cycle at 230 ended at 236lbs, but deffinetly a noticiable difference in my physique. Much leaner, now have noticiable abdominals. Good vascularity in shoulders and arms. Its hard to really put a # on lean mass gains in lbs because of the overall change. Deffinetly an improvment though. 
> 
> I just now have come across noticiable gains in strength at the last week at 25mg per day. So im kind of disappointed I did not choose a longer cycle. Bench press added approx 15lbs, squat about 25lbs. As for the rest of the body everything has gotten stronger and tighter, overall adding about 10lbs to each lift. 
> 
> If your planing on a cycle I would start with a low dosage and work your way up, just because 25mg yielded the best results for me might not be same for you, IDK? lol try it out. Next time I will also try arimi insteasd of letro and see how that works.


I was thinking of doing 12.5 for 8 weeks, or would 25 for 4 be better in your opinion. Right now i'm not bulking or cutting, just maintaining and going with the flow, and lifts are still going up.
Do you know why some places are so cheap? unique****** is like half price of sarm*****

----------


## brobraham lincoln

Hey everyone I though I would make an in conclusion post to wrap up this thread. It is now about 2 weeks after I stopped taking the osta. I ran nolva at 20 mg per day for 1 week. Havent really noticed any suppression. I mentioned before that I think there is greater benefit in a cycle longer than 4 weeks, that is something you can try for yourself and see what works. Oddly enough my strengh continues to increase, the last three weeks have been the strongest in my life. I have kept the weight on at 236 but at the same time I am the leanest and most vascular Ive ever been. Feeling pretty good and gonna run with it before I hop back on osta, no need to take more when Iam making gains without it. Probably gonna wait until I hit another plateau(which will hopefully be never lol). Hope this log helped answer some peoples questions! Good luck and stay strong!

----------


## Twin

Great log bro. Wow 6 lb solid muscle gain for 4 weeks on ostarine. Seems unreal. Well done

----------

